# epson 1400 printer settings for sublimation



## HPS (May 13, 2010)

Hello,

I bought a new epson 1400 and I got my transfer paper from best blanks. I purchased inks from a 3rd party online.I did about 5 sheets and heat pressed and only 1 image really came out the way I thought it should have in terms of color matching. 

I have dowloaded a chart that shows time and temps for curing different products but my ink vendor does not offer software or icc profiles for my inks.

Can anyone help me with actual printer settings as i think i can tweek my printers settings to get the desired end result? 

I would like to know what advanced settings people have found to work the best with their 1400 dye sublimation conversion. This is a new thing for us so i tried to take a less expensive route and I think if I play with some settings I can get to where i need to be and I understand from reading here that this can be tricky. I have a mug job next week and would like to do it right.

I am not sure what setting I should be using for the paper(best blanks-13x19 transfer sheets) and what print profile should I be set to(cmky/rgb/other?)? There are tons of options for this unit.

Also should I be printing from photoshop or illustrator or is it ok to print from a pdf?

Anyone who can offer any advice on the best settings to choose for my printer to get the best colors when transferring is greatly appreciated. 

I was able to get 1 item a purple and black and a yellow and black design to be perfect on a koozie but my reds and pinks are not real nice or anywhere near the end color I am hoping for.

Thanks In Advance for any suggestions. Take Care


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I can only wish Rodney could "sticky" this post. Let this be a warning to anyone entering into dye sublimation. You can NOT simply buy ink load up a printer and think everything is going to work. There are so many factors to creating professional prints that if even one is off colors will be skewed. If a company does not offer an ICC profile for your printer - RUN. Without a profile created for your ink, your paper, and your substrate you are fighting a losing battle. Even with a profile your software that you use to design with needs to be set up correctly. It is virtually impossible for a beginner to successfully create products without a professional holding your hand. Your best bet is to throw the ink down the drain and contact Johnshon Plastics, Conde or the likes to get the assistance you will need.


----------

